# THE BREAST FEEDING POLL



## Freon (Apr 15, 2009)

With all the boob talk; I thought this poll would be in order. My answer: Any time, any where!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2009)

Is this anything like a Festivus Pole?

I think the word you were looking for was "poll".


----------



## Freon (Apr 16, 2009)

Corrected. I had a bad case of 38DDs on my mind.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 16, 2009)

Only once, and only because she needed me to start the flow, so to speak.

The thought of sucking a liquid out of someone's body just kind of disgusts me. (good thing I'm not gay, huh)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 16, 2009)

Dleg said:


> The thought of sucking a liquid out of someone's body just kind of disgusts me. (good thing I'm not gay, huh)


You prefer the liquids that come out of animal bodies? I would really like to know the thought process of the first guy to drink cow or goat milk. "Hey, there's white liquid coming out of those deallies on the bottom of my cow...wonder what that tastes like..."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 16, 2009)

^Drunk frat boys...


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 16, 2009)

Since the poll is for men I won't answer it up there, but...

My husband said no way. I totally tasted it though. I also snuck some into husband's mouth too. And no, I didn't snowball it in. I just waited till his hands were occupied and gave him a squirt.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 16, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I just waited till his hands were occupied and gave him a squirt.


what were his hands occupied with?

:blink:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2009)

> And no, I didn't snowball it in. I just waited till his hands were occupied and gave him a squirt.


Yuck! This thread is grossing me out on many levels right now.

Nice snowball reference though!


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 16, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would really like to know the thought process of the first guy to drink cow or goat milk. "Hey, there's white liquid coming out of those deallies on the bottom of my cow...wonder what that tastes like..."


I have the same question as it applies to eggs.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't suck it like a baby, but my wife likes a little breast stimulation during sex so of course I got a sample. It isn't bad but I wouldn't go to the store and buy a gallon of the stuff. The part that really got gross was about 2 months after she stopped breast feeding. She still had a little left and lets just say it had gone bad... I think it was a solid 6 months afterward when she was officialy purged.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> I have the same question as it applies to eggs.


At least eggs and milk are basic items on their own. Some hungry dude probably just figured why not.

Something like bread is what amazes me. Ok, let's mill this grain over here. Stir in the stuff that came out of that cow and that thing the chicken laid. And then let's add some of that stuff that's been sitting around too long because for some reason is makes the...we'll call it dough, rise. Then I cook it over the fire for an hour and eat it.

It tastes even better when I take the stuff from the cow, let it settle, then churn up the stuff that comes to the top - and then get this - spread it on that thing I cooked.

I mean who came up with that?


----------



## Sschell (Apr 16, 2009)

I have not had the chance yet... but I believe I will taste when the time comes...


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 16, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would really like to know the thought process of the first guy to drink cow or goat milk.


I wonder the same thing every time I see the bartender prepping a dozen raw oysters for someone. "Hey, that looks like snot in there...I wonder what that tastes like?" I am convinced that most of the food we eat was probably discovered accidentally a long, long time ago by someone who was starving and didn't have any other choice at the time.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 16, 2009)

As a fan of the mushroom, I'd like to take this moment to celebrate those brave men and women that helped us to identify this great addition to pizza and pasta, and to mourn those that helped us to recognize the good ones from the bad ones.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 16, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Something like bread is what amazes me. Ok, let's mill this grain over here. Stir in the stuff that came out of that cow and that thing the chicken laid. And then let's add some of that stuff that's been sitting around too long because for some reason is makes the...we'll call it dough, rise. Then I cook it over the fire for an hour and eat it.


And let's not forget to add some eukaryotic fungal organisms.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 16, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> As a fan of the mushroom, I'd like to take this moment to celebrate those brave men and women that helped us to identify this great addition to pizza and pasta, and to mourn those that helped us to recognize the good ones from the bad ones.


let us not forget the "magic" ones... think about the first guy to eat a batch of those!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 16, 2009)

What about booze? I mean, who the hell was the first person to say "Hey, I wonder what that rancid fruit water over there in the barrel tastes like?"


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 16, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> My husband said no way. I totally tasted it though. I also snuck some into husband's mouth too. And no, I didn't snowball it in. I just waited till his hands were occupied and gave him a squirt.


^^ I love this post. Great use of snowballin' reference.

For the record, my wife is breast feeding now, but I think I would spew if I tried it. So my answer is a simple NO.

This is the 3rd and final kid, so I'm gonna say I'll not find out what that's ever like.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2009)

Dleg said:


> What about booze? I mean, who the hell was the first person to say "Hey, I wonder what that rancid fruit water over there in the barrel tastes like?"


I think that most of these were discovered by watching animal behavior. Have you ever seen the cows get drunk when they eat the fallen apples?


----------



## Dleg (Apr 16, 2009)

No. I have not.

Is that why hyenas are always laughing?


----------



## klk (Apr 16, 2009)

search on youtube for drunk squirrels. Too funny!


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 16, 2009)

Considering all the horrible things I would expect a girlfriend to do for me, if I had one, I think it would be wrong of me to refuse at least a little try...


----------



## frazil (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it must be a deep instinctual response NOT to want to drink breast milk. Its natures way of protecting the babies food supply so they don't starve.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 17, 2009)

cement said:


> I think that most of these were discovered by watching animal behavior. Have you ever seen the cows get drunk when they eat the fallen apples?


I've seen birds get drunk off of fermented berries. That's pretty hysterical.



frazil said:


> I think it must be a deep instinctual response NOT to want to drink breast milk. Its natures way of protecting the babies food supply so they don't starve.


That's a pretty interesting thought. may be some truth to it.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 17, 2009)

frazil said:


> I think it must be a deep instinctual response NOT to want to drink breast milk. Its natures way of protecting the babies food supply so they don't starve.


good point. Early man would not have gone out hunting. He would've just hung around the cave surviving on breast milk.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 17, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> good point. Early man would not have gone out hunting. He would've just hung around the cave surviving on breast milk.



What age do people stop breast feeding typically. My wife quit after about 3 months but she had a tough time with it due to breast reduction surgery. It freaks me out a little bit when I see 3 year olds walk up to their moms, say they're thirsty, and start sucking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2009)

I donno. My mom never did. It was formula all the way for me.

And yeah, it is nasty to see a toddler walk up to the bar and start drinking from the tap.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 17, 2009)

In the US, most stop by 6 months... few go beyond a year. Worldwide, the average is between 2 and 4 years, sometimes longer in areas where clean drinking water is hard to come by.

If left to self-wean, most kids stop around 2.5 years.

I breastfed my daughter until she was 3. But, the last 1.5yrs of that, it was 1st thing in the morning, and once right before bed... so it wasn't happening in front of anyone else.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 17, 2009)

These days it seems like a lot of "kids" keep "sucking off their mother's breast" well into high school, through college, and beyond. Of course that's figuratively and not literally but I still find it disgusting.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 17, 2009)

I breastfed until he grew in his top teeth. The bottoms alone weren't so bad but one pinch and I quit. This was about 10 months.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 17, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> ...I breastfed my daughter until she was 3. But, the last 1.5yrs of that, it was 1st thing in the morning, and once right before bed... so it wasn't happening in front of anyone else.


This is similar to what my wife is currently doing with Mini-Buff. The top teeth are in, and when Mini-Buff chomps down, Mrs. Buff can be heard throught the house yelling 'No biting!' I am surprised that she has not turned off the tap yet, but I see that happening soon.


----------



## dastuff (Apr 17, 2009)

Dleg said:


> The thought of sucking a liquid out of someone's body just kind of disgusts me. (good thing I'm not gay, huh)


Or a woman....


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 17, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I breastfed until he grew in his top teeth. The bottoms alone weren't so bad but one pinch and I quit. This was about 10 months.


This is what my wife did with our oldest. Once the teeth came in she was done. With our second she had production problems that had the tap shut down by 4 months and we switched to formula.


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of teeth.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried when my wife was still in breast feeding mode w/ one of my two. . .sadly, the 'things' seemed to be childadult-proof, in that i couldn't get anything going, and i wasn't too sure if I was 'allowed' to do that, so i bailed. Least i gave it the (failing) college try :40oz:

i don't believe my wife breast fed past 6 mo. for either of my two - the going back to work thing &amp; using a pump to keep things going seems to turn the taps off earlier maybe.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 21, 2009)

I've tried the wifes. She is breast feeding little-mizzou, typically i get a small amount when we are having "relations". Doesn't taste bad, but then again its not something I would pour on my cheerios in the morning either.

If you think breast milk tastes bad, try formula. You'll think breast milk is like wine compared to that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 22, 2009)

PE-ness said:


> I've never been a big fan of teeth.



Or braces?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 22, 2009)

PE-ness said:


> I've never been a big fan of teeth.


I was until I had a child. Teeth suck! When he's growing them in he is so miserable and mean.


----------



## cement (Apr 22, 2009)

^happy anniversary!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 22, 2009)

^ ditto Gulf. Hope you and Mr. Gulf have a good one and many more to you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

cement said:


> ^happy anniversary!


Hmm...and on a Wednesday night no less.

Awww yeah, it's business time.


----------



## frazil (Apr 27, 2009)

I was going to say "happy anniversary" to GCC today, but I see I'm a little late. Happy 4 year and week anniversary!


----------



## krenim (Apr 27, 2009)

Did you hear about the couple in the plane crash in Alaska last fall? Left their 6 month old kid with the grandparents, and went moose hunting. Plane crashes and they were stranded in the wilderness for 6 weeks. The guy survived by drinking breast milk the whole time.

What did the woman survive on?

about 6" of meat...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

cement said:


> Have you ever seen the cows get drunk when they eat the fallen apples?


Speaking of apples ... Ms. Applebottoms let me sample some of hers.

I don'tt think I would be digging it to try it .. just to try it since it seems A LOT like skim milk. However, if you are havling playful fun ... not so bad. 

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Speaking of apples ... Ms. Applebottoms let me sample some of hers.
> I don'tt think I would be digging it to try it .. just to try it since it seems A LOT like skim milk. However, if you are havling playful fun ... not so bad.
> 
> JR



Did you knock her up or something?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the Anniversary well wishes. We are holding off celebrating until the end of May though.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Did you knock her up or something?


Ouch ... um .. nope. She had a small one when I met her. 

JR


----------

